# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WPF >  navigate در wpf

## kolibri

سلام؛
من در صفحه اصلی یک فریم ساختم. می خواهم در این فریم بر حسب نیاز فریم های دیگر رو باز کنم.
دستور زیر رو استفاده کردم:
            MyFrame.Navigate(typeof(Pishkhan));

اما در فریم مورد نظر تنها اسم پروژه.نام فریم رو نشون میده!
چجوری باید نویگیشن کنم؟

----------


## Twoplus2010

> سلام؛
> من در صفحه اصلی یک فریم ساختم. می خواهم در این فریم بر حسب نیاز فریم های دیگر رو باز کنم.
> دستور زیر رو استفاده کردم:
>             MyFrame.Navigate(typeof(Pishkhan));
> 
> اما در فریم مورد نظر تنها اسم پروژه.نام فریم رو نشون میده!
> چجوری باید نویگیشن کنم؟


سلام ببین این لینک بدردت می خوره
https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/lib...vs.110%29.aspx
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2...ined-in-window

----------

